
Building 4d Polytopes - bryanrasmussen
https://syntopia.github.io/Polytopia/polytopes.html
======
sevensor
Back in 1999 or so, I was doing undergraduate research for a math professor.
My job was to make interactive visualizations with GL (not Open-, but Iris-).
Among other things, he had a way of computing, if I recall correctly, the
vertices of a dodecahedral tiling on a 3-sphere and projecting them into the
Euclidean coordinate system used by GL. (If my math terminology is wrong
there, it's because I don't fully understand it now nor did I then.) Anyway,
these visuals bring back memories of that time. Some day, I hope to understand
what on earth he was talking about.

------
isoprophlex
this is absolutely gorgeous, and very clearly explained. I finally understand
that stereographic projection method!

